# I will not accept Popeye's requests (Postmates, ATL)



## Da Scientist (Apr 11, 2017)

You know what time it is ...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dont believe the hype


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Is it better than chick fillet?


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

I rarely do Postmates anymore, but when I recently turned it on got local Popeye's request. Forgot until I got there about run on sandwiches. Staff was telling everyone it was at least a 40-minute wait for orders to be prepared. Texted with customer briefly, then canceled. I would have actually taken time to advise Postmates to suspend, but they unlike other delivery services have basically no way for a driver to reach via telephone.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Da Scientist said:


> You know what time it is ...


The Popeyes I pick up from really aren't that bad. They either have the order ready or will still jump on it for you when you walk in even if they are super busy.

On another note, I did deliver 20 new chicken sandwiches the other day. A bunch of teens in an urban area. No tip but you can expect that from most Popeyes orders.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Jax said:


> The Popeyes I pick up from really aren't that bad. They either have the order ready or will still jump on it for you when you walk in even if they are super busy.
> 
> On another note, I did deliver 20 new chicken sandwiches the other day. A bunch of teens in an urban area. No tip but you can expect that from most Popeye's orders.


I do PM about 1-2 times/week for a few hrs. 
I refuse any requests where they serve fountain drinks, lousy parking or you order once you arrive (most look at order details and call to see if it's been called in rather than wait). I hate when PM/customer doesn't have respect for my time.
Most customers (80-90%) tip generously. 
7 rides yesterday; $38.00 in tips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

https://abc13.com/people-with-gun-demand-popeyes-chicken-sandwiches-/5510088/


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> https://abc13.com/people-with-gun-demand-popeyes-chicken-sandwiches-/5510088/


Looks like I need to try that chicken sandwich!!!


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

They r great. Can't wait till they replenish them


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

1776abe said:


> They r great. Can't wait till they replenish them


Chick fil a chicken sandwich, good too!


----------

